# Non Stop Metrolink Trains



## HybridHobby (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey guys, here is a video of my collection of this years Metrolink Trains. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

They're all so clean! Is graffiti a non-issue in CA, or is Metrolink super-proactive about removing it when it does happen? Just curious!

Nice train-spotting!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good observation TJ, they're the cleanest trains I've seen recently!


----------



## HybridHobby (Dec 30, 2016)

tjcruiser said:


> They're all so clean! Is graffiti a non-issue in CA, or is Metrolink super-proactive about removing it when it does happen? Just curious!
> 
> Nice train-spotting!
> 
> TJ





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Good observation TJ, they're the cleanest trains I've seen recently!


Metrolink sure does a great job at keeping them clean thats for sure!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Good looking passenger consist. neat video.

Bill


----------

